# Tarpon anyone?



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Since I have an abundance of these fiesty fish right at my back door - I was wondering if anyone out there has ever caught & cooked them?  Any suggestions on best way to clean, prepare and serve?  They are HUGE here - life 4 & 5 feet and would make several meals!

Thanks!

John


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Never heard of anyone eating Tarpon before. I believe they are really bony and not much meat. They are a gamefish here and are released. You can purchase a permit to kill one but most people release them alive.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

*Found this for you John *(Copied & pasted--not my words)*:*

Yes, you can eat [color= rgb(54, 99, 136)]Tarpon[/color]. Try this recipe and enjoy. You'll need an open pit the length of the Tarpon. Use plenty of Coal.

1 Tarpon about 80 pounds.
1 plank the length of the fish...preferrably a soft wood like pine. Hard wood ( like oak) makes for tougher eating. 
Olive oil, salt, pepper and paprika to taste.

Directions:

Pre-season the Plank with the ingredients listed above making sure to coat it all evenly. 
Place the Tarpon on the plank. Wrap the Tarpon and plank in alluminum foil. 
Place it on the coals.
Allow to cook for 45 minutes.
After 45 minutes remove the foil and toss Tarpon in the trash.
Plank serves up to 10 people.

Just a joke son, relax. No one eats Tarpon. They are way too bony and too much trouble to prepare. You'll just get frustrated and dump the fish anyways so why kill it? 

Bahamians eat Tarpon but they Grind the flesh up along with the bones, season it with whatever they have on hand and fry it like a fish cake should be. It tastes like a funky carp...I know, I tried it once in the Bahamas back in the day. It's not worth it unless you feel adventurous and love the guilt afterwords.

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone eating them either...find another kind to eat...


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty much made my mind up on that issue - thanks for the posts!  

John


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Pic of Tarpon in a big school of "fry fish"








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

I would just eat a Spam sandwich and enjoy catching them....your lucky....


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe strap on a tank and a pair of fins and follow them around and watch THEM eat!

John


----------



## venture (Sep 12, 2011)

Bear, that recipe will work for carp, too!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flash (Sep 12, 2011)

Go for some smoked Jack Crevalle or Bluefish instead.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2011)

Venture said:


> Bear, that recipe will work for carp, too!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


LOL---Yup, and IMO it works good on Shad too!

John, I like Rollers idea, Eat a Spam Sam while fishing for Tarpon!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They gotta be fun to catch----Ever use a Fly Rod for them?

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 12, 2011)

jw    tarpon are all bone not worth eating,   gotta ton also in the back yard here,   but they are great to catch and release, wonderful fight    we use a vienna sausage on a hook and they love it!   great fight so make sure you are in some open area or they just tangle up is the debris    very strong fish


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow those are great pictures!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

They are fun to catch and are very strong. Funny you mention the vienna sausage - about the only thing they are good for!

John

I took video of them back and forth thru the fry fish, along with southern rays and even a turtle today - it was really cool to see!  I wonder if I can post it on here....Hmmmm!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)

Video of Tarpon feeding along with rays and a turtle.

Pardon the narration and the finger pointing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2011)

Love to catch them, never heard of anybody eating them.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow what a view JJ you live in a magical place.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Ahron, but the magical place living is coming to an end in 3 weeks. We have been let go as villa caretaker...in fact the whole villa is being shut down due to money problems with the owner. But just like a Tropical Storm, the sunset is beautiful afterwards. We (wife and I) started out on St. John (the next Island over) and we are headed back there. Not sure of a job but that is what today's adventure will be - try to secure a job and then a place to set the smoker. We have friends there and are not worried about the move at all! (and that is a great feeling)  Wish us luck. 

As for the Tarpon...they are all over the waters here so while I will miss this particular view I will gain some other. I wont eat these fish, but they were sure fun to watch!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2011)

Sheesh John, Nice video!!!

Like having your own private aquarium, right off your balcony!!!

Thanks,

Bear

BTW: Best of luck on your next endeavor, John!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool Video John!

Sorry to hear about your job

Keep us posted!!

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 13, 2011)

UNREAL video!!  that looks like a pretty amazing place to live!  Good luck on the move!!!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

Great video. Good luck on the next Island.


----------



## moikel (Sep 13, 2011)

Good luck with the move.I  dont anything about tarpon but I do have a stingray recipe.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 14, 2011)

I,d like that stingray recipe if you'd be willing to share. 

John


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 14, 2011)

John sometime a new beginning in a new place is a blessing. its like diving to a new wreck,

Good luck with the move.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 14, 2011)

Africanmeat you are so very right in that statement.  We really liked St. John when we were there previously and the friends we made there are so welcoming and genuinely glad we are coming back. Already 2 job interviews for Friday at...get this... Dive Shops!  I love diving and worked at a shop for over 7 years back in MN so this takes it up a notch!

Oh...and this little (not so little, about 5') guy was hanging out this morning...luckily I didn't see him when I was snorkeling amongst the fry fish and tarpon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2011)

Uh-Oh!!!

Sounds like we might end up getting some "Uview" soon?!?!   (Underwater View)

Again---Best of luck, John!

Bear

BTW: Leave the Shark alone!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW Again awesome pictures!!!  I live in the middle of the praires so shots like that are pretty amazing!!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 14, 2011)

Bear - hoping for a mutual respect from the underwater predators.  I will leave them alone of they do the same!   Besides...bad karma to eat something the can easily eat you! 

John


----------



## moikel (Sep 14, 2011)

We get those type of scenes here off our beach's,especially when the mullet/sardines run. Not a big fan of sharks! Stingray recipe coming I do a couple partly because its sustainable fish. You just cook the wings.Ill post one that doesnt require a bunch of ingredients that might be hard to get where you are. We get a lot of really big rays that scavenge where people clean fish. Some the size of tabletops,the little guys are best eating. I will do a bit of research first,Im at fish market tomorrow chasing Albacore tuna so I will try to figure out which species is sold as skate. Pork & clams post coming soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Bear - hoping for a mutual respect from the underwater predators.  I will leave them alone of they do the same!   Besides...bad karma to eat something the can easily eat you!
> 
> John


LOL---After Vietnam, I got stationed in Hawaii. Took Mrs Bear to the beach, and I went snorkeling. Beautiful fish all over the place---Pretty coral---Nice blue water.

Then I saw a small cave looking hole, so I swam over & looked in. Right inside was one of those big super-ugly Moray eels, with a head the size of my fist, and big teeth !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Signal---It was time to go lay on the beach with Mrs Bear!!!!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Sep 19, 2011)

Such a world of difference between the little shortfinned eels that get smoked & the big guys. They have a real evil eye look about them& those curved teeth. Stingray recipe coming . At the markets here theres Southern Eagle Ray,just the wings.I dont know where the cut off point is on size to distinguish tasty from the non tasty. Most of the recipes involve skinning the wing then poaching gently in water,lemon ,vinegar ,gbp, parsley stalks. Take it out keep it warm then make a butter sauce with capers,lemon white wine vinegar. I have made it exactly this way. I did find a recipe that used apple cider & orange that looks good but I  havent cooked it. If I  get the time I will cook i then post it.


----------

